# Import contacts from MS Outlook to the MMI directory using Bluetooth?



## slehaff (Jan 7, 2005)

Does anyone know of a way to import an Outlook contact directory to into the MMI Dir using Bluetooth?
I am a new owner of a 3.2 A6, " Allas gas prices push the engine size down", I was enchanted to to discover that I could dial my Nokia 6600 from the MMI phone IF over Bluetooth, the phone was actually in my pocket? cool


----------



## srpatel721 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Import contacts from MS Outlook to the MMI directory using Bluetooth? (slehaff)*

The phone book is downloaded from the phone sim card. The MMI does not seem to download phone book from the Nokia sim card. I don't know why. 
However, the Sony Ericsson T600 series and Motorola V500 and V600 series download the phone book from the phone sim card. 
Here's a link to the Audi USA website with compatible phones:
http://www.audiusa.com/common/images/bluetooth.pdf/


----------

